# bait



## blueboy (Jul 15, 2004)

Was doing some shore fishing at lake Erie, got a few Rock Bass and a mega Bluegill. Was down to my last worm that the mini Bluegills kept pecking away at. The worm was down in size to barely covering the bottom of the hook, when I got a solid hit that turned out to be a respectable size Smallmouth. (14"-17", hard to tell with my new glasses) I usually get my Bass using artificials so I wonder if its unusual for Smallmouth to go after such puny bait.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I usually fish with a bait only 4 inches long. Anything longer than that and I feel out of my element.....lol Unless I am catching huge fish then I bump up the bait size.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

blueboy said:


> Was doing some shore fishing at lake Erie, got a few Rock Bass and a mega Bluegill. Was down to my last worm that the mini Bluegills kept pecking away at. The worm was down in size to barely covering the bottom of the hook, when I got a solid hit that turned out to be a respectable size Smallmouth. (14"-17", hard to tell with my new glasses) I usually get my Bass using artificials so I wonder if its unusual for Smallmouth to go after such puny bait.


I don't really find it that strange. When I was a little kid fishing in my grandmas pond for bluegill with little tiny hooks with a small piece of a worm on it every now and then a 2-3lb bass would take it.

Since the worm was just floating there under the waters surface the bass didn't really have to exert much energy chasing such a small portion of food. Or that fish just may have been very active.


----------

